# can someone make this for me? please



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

http://www.guineapigcages.com/forum/bed ... orial.html

Can someone make a liner like this for me with walls on the sides? So I can prevent the liner diving  Only making the bottom part a little plushie so its absorbant. I can give you the size of my cage and the height of the sides on it  my cage is 38 inches long and 20 1/2 inches wide and the height of the walls are 6 1/2 inches high. If no one can make it then can you direct me towards someone that can?


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I could make it  might take me a bit to figure out

Also , will you send the fabric or should i buy it and charge you for it ?


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

Are you an experienced sewer? Do you have any extra fabric that you could use? It would be too much of a hassle to find some fabric and send it, I'm lazy  lol


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

I can barely sew at all, I would mess it up. Just let me know if you figure it out  I would be interested in purchasing something like that from anyone if they can make it


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

thats really easy to make, and thats a lot of fabric to just use


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

I made a liner like this for Walter's cage. Your sewing skills don't have to be perfect because all the seams are hidden.


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

This is how I wanted mine made but I couldnt find anyone that could make them like that...I had mine made the regular way btu Im considering it with my second liner if I can find somone who makes them!


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

Actually I just improvised a little and found an easier way to do something like this so I don't have to have someone make one  I seen a young girl on youtube and she did this with her guinea pigs cage and she just used a pretty good sized fleece blanket or fabric (cut to size) and she layed it down in the cage with the blanket draped over the walls and tucked it underneath the cage. I did that with maddie's cage and put extra fleece underneath to make it warmer and thicker. Needless to say maddie wasn't too happy about not being able to liner dive haha she frantically ran around her cage trying to figure out another way under but failed so she settled with sleeping in her cuddle sack like she used to  yay!


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

When Percy was crawling under his liner I decided to just grab some fleece pet blankets from the dollar store and laid them in his cage and placed the top of the cage over the edges to hold it in place. It worked perfectly! Don't mind poopy litter box. I think this is what you mean which is pretty much the same idea.


----------

